# SSD wird über usb nicht erkannt



## .marius. (19. April 2014)

*SSD wird über usb nicht erkannt*

Hallo zusammen

hab grad eine crucial m500 240GB in ein externes 2,5 zoll Gehäuse mit usb 3.0 verbaut. 

Hatte zuerst alles geklapt alledings  ist mir gleich aufgefallen das mir die falsche Größe angezeigt wird.

Arbeitsplatzt: 71,1MB von 99,9MB! frei 

Datenträgerverwaltung 223,45 GB "Nicht zugeordnet"

Die ssd läst sich nich umformatieren.

Ist so eine ssd einfach nicht für den externen usb bertrieb geeignet oder mache ich etwas falsch?

mfg Marius


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. April 2014)

*AW: SSD wird über usb nicht erkannt*

Intern wird sie richtig erkannt ?



> Ist so eine ssd einfach nicht für den externen usb bertrieb geeignet


Nein, das gibt es nicht, jede SSD bzw HDD ist auch für Extern Einsatz geeignet.

Der Fehler könnte auch am Gehäuse liegen, bzw an deren Elektronik, andere Platten funktionieren darin normal ?


----------



## .marius. (19. April 2014)

*AW: SSD wird über usb nicht erkannt*

erstmal danke für die antwort

ob sie intern geht werd ich gleich mal testen.

mfg marius

update:

unter sata genau das selbe Arbeitsplatzt: 71,1MB von 99,9MB


----------



## DerBusch13 (19. April 2014)

*AW: SSD wird über usb nicht erkannt*

Dies könnte vllt an der SSD selber liegen, wann hast du denn die SSD gekauft bzw. wie alt ist sie, und hast du sie öfter formatiert oder die SSD öfter defragmentiert ?!


----------



## RealMadnex (19. April 2014)

*AW: SSD wird über usb nicht erkannt*

@.marius.
Wie hast du genau versucht die SSD "umzuformatieren"?


----------



## .marius. (19. April 2014)

Die ssd hab ich heut erst gekauft.

Ums genau zu sagen wollt ich sie wegen dem problem formatieren aber ueber usd unter windows tat sich nix, sonnst hab ich noch nichts gemacht.


Mfg marius


----------



## RealMadnex (19. April 2014)

*AW: SSD wird über usb nicht erkannt*

Schildere doch mal was du genau gemacht hast.


----------



## coolbigandy (19. April 2014)

*AW: SSD wird über usb nicht erkannt*

versuch mal des
Erstellen und Formatieren einer Festplattenpartition - Hilfe zu Microsoft Windows


----------



## ich111 (19. April 2014)

*AW: SSD wird über usb nicht erkannt*

Äh warum willlst du die SSD extern verwenden und die SSD durch USB ausbremsen?


----------



## Combi (19. April 2014)

*AW: SSD wird über usb nicht erkannt*

ähm,tips über tips und alles falsch.
mann jungs,es ist das simpelste...er hat den bereich der ssd noch gar nicht partitoniert !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich weis nicht,ob es extern geht,normalerweise,sind externe schon partitioniert.
die simpelste methode..ssd an den ps intern anklemmen.
dann auf: systemsteuerung....verwaltung....computerverwaltung...datenspeicher....datenträgerverwaltung....dann ein letztes mal doppelklick und du hast alle hdd´s und ssd´d vor dir.
einschliesslich der nichtpartitionierten ssd.
linksklick drauf,rechtsklick...in ein einfaches volumen formatieren..fertig....einen laufwerksbuchstaben geben,bei grossen ssd´s oder hdd´s kannst du jetzt zb aus 1tb partitionen 2x 500gb machen...
also größen festlegen.

sieht so aus das menue,für die partitionierung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. April 2014)

*AW: SSD wird über usb nicht erkannt*



ich111 schrieb:


> Äh warum willlst du die SSD extern verwenden und die SSD durch USB ausbremsen?


 Ich Antworte einmal anstelle des TE, wenn ich darf...
Deine Rhetorische frage  ist nicht Bestandteil der Thematik, wer eine Grundsatzdebatte von SSD's als Externes Medium behandeln will, sollte einen eigenen Thread eröffnen oder einen passenden Sammelthread aufsuchen.

@Combi
Schreib der TE :


> Die ssd läst sich nich umformatieren.


Info, beim Formatieren wird auch partitioniert, was er scheinbar nicht kann, warum auch immer.
PS:
Bezüglich deinem Bild:
Woow, dürfen wird dich Datenmessie nennen


----------



## Bauminator (20. April 2014)

*AW: SSD wird über usb nicht erkannt*

Ich konnte meine HDD mit Windows auch nicht Partitionieren, mit GParted allerdings schon.
Des wäre mein Voschlag


----------



## Aer0 (20. April 2014)

*AW: SSD wird über usb nicht erkannt*

Ich würde die SSD mit Diskpart einfach per "clean" von allen partitionen befreien und anschließend über windows ein "neues einfaches volumen" erstellen.


----------



## .marius. (27. April 2014)

*AW: SSD wird über usb nicht erkannt*

So guten abend 

erstmal danke für die antworten und tip´s 

und sorry das ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet hab, den kurtz nach meim letten post ist meine system ssd abgeraucht und dan war erstmal schluss
Bin erst jetzt am we dazu gekommen mich drum zu kümmern,
also meine crucial wurde jetzt notgezwungen doch intern verbaut, beim neuaufsetzten von windows wurde sie dann doch richtig erkannt und läuft bis jetzt super

also nochmal vielen dank an euch alle

mfg marius


----------

